

NASA - New Solar Cycle Prediction - endtwist
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2009/29may_noaaprediction.htm

======
brfox
wow, I didn't know about the huge solar storm of 1859:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20127001.300-space-
sto...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20127001.300-space-storm-
alert-90-seconds-from-catastrophe.html?full=true&print=true)

